# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  رز بالليمون ،،

## شذى الزهراء

مراآاحبــ يالغالييين ،،،
عيدكم مباركـ وأيامكمـ سعيده ياربـ ،،،

تفضلوا ع الغذاء /


المقادير
دجاجة ( أنا عملت نص دجاجة )
بصل - ثوم مهروس - زنجبيل مبشور
ليمون مقطع شرايح ( 3-4 حبات )
بطاطس مقطعة أنصاف أو أرباع اذا كانت كبيرة 
زيت زيتون
ملح - فلفل اسود - بابريكا - كمون

الطريقة :

ادهني الصينية بزيت الزيتون كويس ,واقطعي البصل أرباع وضيفيهم بوسط الصينية .
افركي الدجاجة بعد ماتغسليها بخليط الزيت الزيتون مع الثوم والزنجبيل وبعدين حطيها على البصل .
حطي شرايح الليمون على الدجاجة تقريبا تغطيها شوي , وباقي الشرايح حطيها في الصينية وعلى كل شريحة حطي قطعة بطاطس .
رشي البهارات والملح عليهم , وغطي الصينية بالقصدير ودخليها الفرن تقريبا ساعة .
حمري الدجاج من فوق قبل التقديم بدقايق .


الرز بالليمون

المقادير :

كوبين رز مغسول ومنقوع
4 أكواب موية
مكعب ماجي 
بصله صغيرة مفرومة
ثوم مهروس - ملعقة صغيرة زنجبيل مبشور
ورقة غار - بشر نص ليمونة
ملعقة كبيرة سمن أو زبدة
ملح - عصير نص ليمونة
ملعقة كبيرة كزبرة مفرومة

الطريقة :

اغلي الموية مع الماجي وضيفي الزعفران وطفي عليه النار .
ضيفي السمن في قدر تاني وحمري فيه البصل والثوم والزنجبيل وورقة الغار .
ضيفي الرز على البصل وبشر الليمون واخلطيهم , ضيفي الموية اللي بالماجي على الرز وضيفي الملح وخليهم يغلو لحد مايتشرب الرز الموية .
ضيفي عصير الليمون والكزبرة وحركيهم , وبعدين غطيه كويس واتركيه على نار خفيفة جدا لمدة ربع ساعة .


حطي الرز في صحن التقديم .
وحطي فوقه الدجاج وصفي البطاطس وشرايح الليمون معاه والبصل وقدميه بالعافية

لكمـ ارق التحايآا
م،ن

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

امممممم حركاااات
اليوم الغذاء في بيتكم باجي اني مع وردتي
بس مانبغى زي كذا نبغى من ايدك ياحلوه ههههههههههههه<<<كف الحين خخخ

تسلميييين غناتي شذى على المجهود المبارك
ربي يعطيك خير الدنيا والاخره
حوائج مقضيه بحق محمد وآله

دمتي بود...

----------


## Malamh Cute

مرآإحب ، 
تسلمي غلآتو على الطرح ..

ربي يعطيش مليون عآإفيه ،

لآخلآ ولآعدم

تحيآتي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك الله العافيه ..

بارك الله فيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هذه الطبخة اتناسب شفايف ورديه وااااااااجد 
قتيلها الليمون
يعطيش العافية خيو

----------


## ملكه القلوب

واااااااااااااااااااااااو

يم يم يم 

تسلمين على المجهود المميز

ويعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> امممممم حركاااات
> اليوم الغذاء في بيتكم باجي اني مع وردتي
> بس مانبغى زي كذا نبغى من ايدك ياحلوه ههههههههههههه<<<كف الحين خخخ
> 
> تسلميييين غناتي شذى على المجهود المبارك
> ربي يعطيك خير الدنيا والاخره
> حوائج مقضيه بحق محمد وآله
> 
> دمتي بود...



دموووع غناتي ياهلا فيش انتي ووردتش تشرفونااااااا والله
خلاص انتي تعالي لاتهتمي طبخ اختي لذييييذ مو اني ههه :wink: 
مشكوررررة والله ع تواااجدش الجميييييل
ومااانحرم حلو توااصلش ومرور بببيتي  :toung:  :embarrest: 
دمتي بعين الله

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> مرآإحب ،
> 
> 
> تسلمي غلآتو على الطرح .. 
> ربي يعطيش مليون عآإفيه ، 
> لآخلآ ولآعدم 
> تحيآتي



اهليييين ملامح
ربي يسلم عمرش خيووووة
وشكرا للطله البهية
لاحرمني الله مرورش اللطيف
دمتي بحفظ الله

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> يعطيك الله العافيه ..
> 
> بارك الله فيك ..
> 
> كل المودة



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
يعااافيك ربي خييي شبكة
تسلم ع تواااجدك الغالي 
ولاخلا من هيك تواصل كريم
دمت بامان المولى

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> هذه الطبخة اتناسب شفايف ورديه وااااااااجد 
> قتيلها الليمون
> يعطيش العافية خيو



هلا عفافوووو خلاص تناسب شفايف خلها تتفضل ولوو
اني بعد احب الليمووووووون
تسلمييييييين ع تواااجدش الحلوووو
لااعدمني الله مرورش يالغاليه
دمتي بحمى الرحمن

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> واااااااااااااااااااااااو 
> يم يم يم  
> تسلمين على المجهود المميز 
> ويعطيك الف عافيه



 
عليش بالعااافيه ملكة ها عجبش بشريني  :toung:  :wink: 
شاااكرة لش الحضووور الرااائع
ولاخلا من هيك تواصل عطر
دمتي بامان الكريم

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

يسلمو

----------


## همس الصمت

الله على الطبق الشهي
يم يم يحسسسسسسسسر مررررررة
خلاص وانا بعد ابغاه من تحت دياتك شذوي
ولا ماراح اجي خخخخخ
الله يعطيك العافية على النقل الشهي ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> يسلمو



 
*يسلمش ربي خيتي ..*
*شكراا للمرور البهي ..*
*لاحرمت تواصلكِ بموضوعااااتي..*
*دمتي موفقهـ ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> الله على الطبق الشهي
> 
> يم يم يحسسسسسسسسر مررررررة
> خلاص وانا بعد ابغاه من تحت دياتك شذوي
> ولا ماراح اجي خخخخخ
> الله يعطيك العافية على النقل الشهي ..
> 
> موفقة لكل خير ..



مايهمش هموووس خلاص انتوا تعاالوا ولكم اللي تبوووه
تسلمييييييين ياقلبي ع توااجدش الرائع 
يعااااافيش الهي من كل سوووء
لااعدمني الله حلو التواصل منش
دمتي بحمى الرحمن

----------


## صفآء الروح

*واااااااااااو*
*شكلة يجنننننننننن*
*تسلمي شذوي غناتي على الطبق*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية يارب*
*ما ننحرم من روعة جديدك*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *واااااااااااو*
> 
> *شكلة يجنننننننننن*
> *تسلمي شذوي غناتي على الطبق*
> *الله يعطيش الف عافية يارب*
> *ما ننحرم من روعة جديدك*
> *تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
> 
> *دمتي بخير*



نهوووضتي ..
مشكووورة ياقلبي توااجدكِ هو الاروع 
لاتحرميني عبق توااصلكِ بموضوعاااتي
دمتي بسلامـ وامان
ودي لكـــــــــــــِ

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام  عليكم  ..~

مراحب  

يعطيك العافية  
ما ننحرم جديدك 

دمتي بود

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> السلام عليكم ..~
> 
> مراحب 
> 
> يعطيك العافية 
> ما ننحرم جديدك 
> 
> دمتي بود



وعليكم السلام
اهليين غناتي سويت
شكرا لقدومكِ الجميييل 
لاعدم من المرور
دمتي بخير..}

----------


## زينبية العشق

يسلمو اختي على هالاكله المشهيه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

زينبية العشق
شكراا اختي لمروركِ الكريم
دمتي بعين الله

----------

